# Amharic: እኛ ያሰብነው ሳይሆን አላህ ያለው ይሆናል።



## thelastchoice

Can someone help me in identifying and translating what is written on this photo:


----------



## Haskol

It seems to be Amharic written by a Muslim. My Amharic isn't very good, but I understand two words: 
እኛ - we 
አላህ - Allah

Beyond that I'm less sure but:
ያሰብነው - a form of the verb "to think"
ይሆናል - it is, it becomes
ያለው - said


----------



## thelastchoice

Thanks a lot. Highly appreciated.
We will wait for those who know Amharic to help us.


----------



## dawit20

Hi I am a new member here and I hope to help everyone that is interested with Amharic on here.

እኛ ያሰብነው ሳይሆን አላህ ያለው ይሆናል።
It's not what we think, but it's what Allah says that will happen.

(many other ways the english translation can be written too)

*Word by word translation:*
እኛ-ïña-we
ያሰብነው-yasäbnäw-what we have thought
ሳይሆን-sayhon-it's not (lit. without it being)
አላህ-allah-allah
ያለው-yaläw-what he has said
ይሆናል-yïhonal-will happen/become


----------



## thelastchoice

Thanks a lot Dawit20.
Very enlightening indeed. 
Im happy we have an Amharic speaker here. Welcome on board.!


----------



## dawit20

No problem and thank you for the welcome!
Will be happy to help people with their Amharic!


----------

